# soldering iron and cold smoking



## daveomak

I have read several posts where a soldering iron and tin can were used to produce smoke for cold smoking.

Wish I had thought of that!

I have several pictures in my head as to how that might work.

Would the inventor of that "cool tool" post some pics as to how to set it up? Would definitely appreciate a starting point for this project. No need of re-inventing the wheel.

One reason I asked, curiosity. I picked up one of those "mammoth" soldering irons, at a pawn shop, a few years back. I used it for a few projects and now it is sitting idle in my shop. All the smoked cheese posts, paprika, etc. are definitely on my "to do" list after learning about the "iron technique".

Thanks, Dave


----------



## nwdave

Can't help you with pictures but all the one's I saw used a pencil soldering iron, one of those 15-25 watters, poked through the side of a tin can with the wood above it.  If your monstrous soldering iron is one of the old type that was intended for plumbing and electrical work (knob and tube soldering), heavy duty work, you might burn up your wood before you got the smoke you wanted.  Just my observation.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for the tip. You're right on. It's an old iron about 1" in diameter. I will scrap that idea and use a small iron.

This solder-iron concept opens up a whole new world to smoking delicate foods.


----------



## jsdspif

For mine I bought a low wattage one from harborfreight (orange handle , maybe 30 watts ? ) drilled a hole in a cleaned out soup can on the side near the bottom about the same size of the barrel of the soldering iron . Then I took out the screw that holds the tip of the iron , put the iron into the hole and then put the screw back in and that prevented the iron from falling out of the can ( or the can falling off the iron , if you want to look at it that way ) I think it was a condensed soup , I used it because the metal ring of a canning jar ( smaller jar  ) fit on it just right when I stretched aluminum foil over the top of it . Then I  throw in a handful or so of chips , stretch foil over the top , put the canning jar ring on ( I'm not sure if that's the correct term , the part that screws on the jar to hold the lid on ) , poke some holes in the foil , and place it in my smoker as close to upright as I can get it ( in my smoker I have to have it slightly tilted ) and plug it in . I used mine for cheese I'd leave it plugged in for an hour and then I would unplug it and wait another hour and then remove the cheese . Mine worked fine . Just keep the handle as low or lower than the bottom of the can , if it was higher than that I think the handle would probably melt . The can gets pretty hot so I never reloaded mine . I never had the need I suppose , because the method I used and the timing made it the way I liked it . It's a pretty cheap way of doing things .

      I started with a new iron that I put in the smoker and plugged it in (the iron ) for an hour or so just to burn off any residual stuff that may be on it (mainly oils or whatever ) and after I drilled a hole in the can I baked it for an hour or so at 275 just to heat off any residue or whatever . I'm sure someone may say something about toxic things coming off the iron itself but I figure if you use it to solder up a circuit board or something you would be exposed to it's hot tip so I never really thought of that until now .

   One last thing to note , the top of the can where the lid was removed could be sharp , so if you are washing out the can don't put your hand inside it trying to clean it without doing something with the sharp edge . I actually think if you rinse it really well as soon as you have dumped the soup out , it wouldn't need to be washed because you're baking it anyways .


----------



## shoneyboy

Seems like a great ideal, I never thought of smoking, in that manner......Thanks SB


----------



## tjohnson

Here's a video on Youtube



Kinda Cool!

TJ


----------



## mballi3011

Now that method of cold smoking is kinda out of style to say. Now days there are many products on sale around here and other places too. Try the a-maze-n smoking product on TJohnson signature and you will see wome of the newest.


----------



## ak1

mballi3011 said:


> Now that method of cold smoking is kinda out of style to say.


Nonetheless, it still works.


----------



## jirodriguez

There is another variation on this where you install a light bulb in the side of a coffee can. Then get some screen mesh (like window screen or screen door), drape it down into the  can so the screen is contacting the top 1/3 or so of the bulb. (Think of putting a 12x12 piece of screen flat on top of coffee can and then pushing down in the center)

Then fill your the top part of the can/screen with your wood chips, and plug in your light. The only thing you have to do is keep an eye on it every once in a while to make sure the element in the bulb doesn't burn out.


----------



## daveomak

Great ideas and points. I originally had concerns of the chips flaring up and bursting into flames.

The u-tube can lid closed and foil covering the lid would put an end to that problem.

OK. Now everybody imagine smoked dried onions and dried garlic. Smokey mashed taters w/onions & garllic! Smokey onion/garllic dip! On smoked pepperjack triscuits!

This is going to happen, seriously.


----------



## DanMcG

Hey Dave, I'm not sure how cold it is their where you're at, but if cool enough  you can get away with a couple briquettes in a can with some wood chips or dust on top. An uninsulated smoker will also help keep the heat down and indirect smoke is even better.

Here's a cardboard indirect smoker I built for an ice cream smoke last year

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88835/cold-smoked-ice-cream


----------



## o0infidel0o

I wanted to experiment with cold-smoking cheese this weekend, however my old Big Chief is too hot, and the new Traeger is entirely too hot. I found this thread and gave it a whirl. I put the can/soldering iron contraption with alder pellets in the bottom of the Big Chief smoker and used one small brick of medium cheddar. It smoked for about two and a half hours before I decided it was good enough...or just wanted to shove some cheese in my face. Either way, I shut down the contraption and removed the cheese. Turned out pretty good. Should have let it sit for a few days...but my stomach said otherwise.

While smoking, the internal temperature of the Big Chief never got over 75 degrees. Unfortunately, the brand new soldering iron didn't like the idea and shot craps. It wouldn't turn back on. I thought the idea was pretty cool, and it served its intended purpose...if only for a brief couple hours. Kept me entertained for a while.


----------



## daveomak

infidel,

Did you tear apart the soldering iron to find out where it died? Just curious?

Could you have done something different that the iron would have lived longer?

If you figure it will always be a one-shot-wonder, 20-30 bricks of cheese would make it worth while, considering the cost of smoked cheese in the store.

Vacuum pack and prepare for Christmas gifts.


----------



## xjcamaro

I have used the tin can/soldering iron method for years with the same iron. Its on of those pencil irons but works great! I use the wood chips and i can pack the can full and let it smoke for 4+ hours. Its always worked for me so i dont try to fix what isnt broke. And its simple enough to use, dump some chips in a can, stick the iron in, and plug it in. Perfect. Here is one smoke i did that shows the can method.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90027/more-cheese#post_453110


----------



## o0infidel0o

DaveOmak said:


> infidel,
> 
> Did you tear apart the soldering iron to find out where it died? Just curious?
> 
> Could you have done something different that the iron would have lived longer?
> 
> If you figure it will always be a one-shot-wonder, 20-30 bricks of cheese would make it worth while, considering the cost of smoked cheese in the store.
> 
> Vacuum pack and prepare for Christmas gifts.


I pulled the soldering iron apart, didn't see anything out of the ordinary that would have kept it from working. Inside is some white material, which I assume would be some sort of insulation. That insulation had a crack in it and small pieces was falling out. It was only $15.00 from Ace Hardware, so I wasn't too concerned about it. Later in the day, I picked up a 1000W variable temperature hotplate, and used a pie pan of pellets shoved off in one corner of my Traeger to smoke six or eight chunks of cheese for a neighbor. We're still experimenting.

Yesterday, I ordered the cold-smoke gizmo from the A-Maz-N Products website...once it arrives, I'll be giving that a whirl and see how it turns out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as doing anything different to help it live longer, I would be guessing something rated higher would've survived better. The one I used was rated at 25W and 750 degrees @ 110V. I could have used the heavier duty one and probably would have been ok. It is rated at 80W and 900 degrees @ 110V. However, I don't know if the 900 degree tip would heat the pellets to the point they flame up.


----------



## johnyd

o0Infidel0o said:


> I pulled the soldering iron apart, didn't see anything out of the ordinary that would have kept it from working. Inside is some white material, which I assume would be some sort of insulation. That insulation had a crack in it and small pieces was falling out. It was only $15.00 from Ace Hardware, so I wasn't too concerned about it. Later in the day, I picked up a 1000W variable temperature hotplate, and used a pie pan of pellets shoved off in one corner of my Traeger to smoke six or eight chunks of cheese for a neighbor. We're still experimenting.
> 
> Yesterday, I ordered the cold-smoke gizmo from the A-Maz-N Products website...once it arrives, I'll be giving that a whirl and see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as doing anything different to help it live longer, I would be guessing something rated higher would've survived better. The one I used was rated at 25W and 750 degrees @ 110V. I could have used the heavier duty one and probably would have been ok. It is rated at 80W and 900 degrees @ 110V. However, I don't know if the 900 degree tip would heat the pellets to the point they flame up.




I had a "melt down ' on my soldering iron when I got too keen and had it sitting too deep into the can, I now wrap a double layer of Ali foil around the plastic handle section and smooth it down onto the shank of the iron, and try to only use the tip section inside the can.

I use a 60 W iron


----------



## smokinsteve

I use the soldering iron method too.  Works great!  Here is a bacon thread I posted that has pictures of my setup.  I have even started to use this same setup for ALL of my smoking.  I get around 4 hours from one can of chips.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105625/bacon-rookie-mistake


----------



## smoking shawn86

I don't quite understand how cold smoking works but in my mind it would work


----------



## xjcamaro

All that cold smoking does is apply the smoke to the food without cooking it or applying heat. You would use this for cheese where you dont want heat because it would melt the cheese, and cheees doesnt need cooked. And bacon, due to it being cured, and your going to cook it before you eat it, you can cold smoke it for a long time without having to worry about heat and getting it too warm.  The tin can method produces the smoke without barely any heat (hence, cold smoke).


----------



## sunman76

LoL I did this last night to try smoking some cheese.  I used a coke can and cut a door like a little smoker in the side of it

poked about four holes in the opposite end you drink from and put the soldering iron into the hole you drink from.

put some apple wood chips in it shut the little door and got after it


----------



## xjcamaro

Looks like it would work to me!

Nice drawing too!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sunman...I made something that looked like that back in the '70s, but me and the boys didn't smoke no Cheese with it!!!...JJ


----------



## alelover

I know what you're sayin Jimmy.


----------



## sunman76

I dont know what ya is talkn bout..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hey hey bro like plug me in man.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hard core if you had to use a soldring iron huh?

lol I have seen a few cans and I wasn't born till 76


----------



## ryguy

Just used this method for the first time last night.  Smoked a block of Vermont Cheddar over Cherry wood chips.  AMAZING!


----------



## daveomak

RyGuy said:


> Just used this method for the first time last night.  Smoked a block of Vermont Cheddar over Cherry wood chips.  AMAZING!


RyGuy, morning...  And Welcome.....Did you take any pics to show us ??????  This place is all about pics to make us hungry and get started on another smokin' project...   Dave


----------



## ryguy

Thanks Dave,

No pics on that one.  I wanted to try it first just to make sure I could do it.  After having successfully smoked some cheese I can't believe I thought it would be a challenge.  Pics sure to come this weekend as I work on some new rubs.  Full discloser I work for a magazine that celebrates beer, meat and food in general...and some fitness.  

One question, I read on a post that someone put cheese in the fridge for two weeks after smoking to cure.  Can someone explain this to me?  Do you need to cure cheese after you smoke it?  What's the benefits/cons?  I didn't cure the test block I did and everyone loved it :)


----------



## daveomak

RyGuy said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> No pics on that one.  I wanted to try it first just to make sure I could do it.  After having successfully smoked some cheese I can't believe I thought it would be a challenge.  Pics sure to come this weekend as I work on some new rubs.  Full discloser I work for a magazine that celebrates beer, meat and food in general...and some fitness.
> 
> _One question, I read on a post that someone put cheese in the fridge for two weeks after smoking to cure.  Can someone explain this to me?  Do you need to cure cheese after you smoke it?  What's the benefits/cons?  I didn't cure the test block I did and everyone loved it :)_


RyGuy... Most folks here have a  vacuum sealer... various brands... and all I know is vac/pack and hold for at least 2 weeks in the refer will 1. keep it from molding  2. mellow the flavor and let the smoke permeate the cheese.... I am by no means an expert or even a "knows quite a bit"....   The forum has a wealth of knowledge that folks share freely....  There are several folks here in the food industry and they know their stuff.... Awesome place to hang out.... 

While you are hanging around and learning stuff that would take you an eternity of book learning but only 2-3 years from folks here... click on the 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call  roll call link and introduce yourself... what part of the world you live in.... types of equip you have... etc..  folks will then be better able to help you out with your questions...... Also under "Forums" there are headers with topics that are specific to different areas of foods.... including "jokes"..... Do not be leary of asking questions... folks here LOVE to share their knowledge... Thanks for asking questions, anytime I can help I am glad to jump in.... Dave

PS... 

I would ask what kind of a magazine celebrates BEER, MEAT and FITNESS..... but sumpting ain't write thar.... I'm chicken... I'm afraid I would have to subscribe...


----------



## mikelikessmoke

DaveOmak said:


> ........I would ask what kind of a magazine celebrates BEER, MEAT and FITNESS..... but sumpting ain't write thar.... I'm chicken... I'm afraid I would have to subscribe...




I'm betting it was a typo.

How about BEER, MEAT, AND FATNESS maybe? If so..... I'm in!

Or maybe it was supposed to be BEER, MEAT, AND FATTIES?

Imagine the articles on different styles of BACON WEAVES!!!!!!!!!1 one.


----------



## ryguy

Thanks guys.  Will introduce myself more formally on here shortly.  I work for Men's Health Magazine.  For a fitness mag we do a lot of stuff with food and drink.  Not sure if anyone was around the Brooklyn area a couple months ago but we went to Meatopia which was pretty awesome.  First time I've seen an ENTIRE 800lb cow being grilled at once.  Interesting to note about the cheese, seems to be a preference.  I didn't get complete smoke penetration as I only kept it in my WSM for a couple hours but my fiance and I liked the the result.  This weekend is my 'laboratory' time so we'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## scubadoo97

Here are a couple of pictures of my tricked out tin can/soldering iron smoker.  It works very well and a full can will smoke for about 2 hrs.

I recently cold smoked a side of salmon for 4 hours, refilling the can once.


----------



## daveomak

scubadoo, evening..... Looks like an air pump hooks up to your cold smoker.... where does the soldering iron plug in ???? maybe I'm missing something.....

Glad your invention works for you... How about starting a new thread showing what you have built so others can learn from what you designed ???  Just a thought ...

We are all about learning on this forum.... every day I learn something here... Pretty cool...

Dave


----------



## scubadoo97

Dave, the last photo shows my tin can upgrade before drilling a hole for the iron.  Sorry for the confusion.  I think there is already a post about MES enhancements some where on here whereI posted about this smoke generator.  It was last year I think. 

Yes, sharing information is what forums are all about


----------



## DanMcG

nice graphics too


----------



## ald73008

I'm fabricating a smoke chamber (based on the can idea, no pics  just the design in my head), but I have a question.  For what period of time do you leave the soldering iron on? Also how much air do you supply to the chamber, or is it just for ignition?  I don't plan on using a pump, just wandering how much air you needed so I can plan .


----------



## bookem

I tried the soldering iron in the bottom of a soup can as described earlier in this thread, and just got way too much smoke.  I was trying to cold smoke BBB, and it smells like an ash tray.  It didn't taste as bad as it smelled, but the smoke was really heavy.  I only got about 20-30 minutes of smoke out of a full can of chips, and it was thick and white.  I used the same cheap pen type soldering iron.  I left it on the whole time, maybe I should have plugged and unplugged it every once in a while.  Probably would have spent a lot of time baby sitting it if I did it that way.

I'll be ordering an AMNPS for my next try at cold smoking.


----------



## ald73008

Here's a picture of my idea and a picture of what I will be attaching it to..........


----------



## xjcamaro

Ive run mine up to 10 hrs at one time


----------



## daveomak

ald73008 said:


> I'm fabricating a smoke chamber (based on the can idea, no pics  just the design in my head), but I have a question.  For what period of time do you leave the soldering iron on? Also how much air do you supply to the chamber, or is it just for ignition?  I don't plan on using a pump, just wandering how much air you needed so I can plan .


Ald, morning.... Once the chips start to smoke, you can unplug the iron and see if they continue to smoke.... If they are dry, they should continue....  My tin can, and others I saw, were laid on their side and filled about 1/3 rd full, and the lid on the tin can was closed... bent back to it's original position...  This requires only a partial lid open with the can opener so the lid can be bent....  I think this was so the air could be cut off from the chips so they wouldn't catch on fire, only smolder..... a hole was drilled in the lid, where it would contact the "ground", "bottom of the smoker"... Iron slid in and into the pile of chips/sawdust..... foil can be used to close the can also....

As far as the amount of air for the smoker goes, I can best describe it as a lazy stream of smoke emitting from the smoker....

I do not think a continuous supply of smoke is necessary... If chips smoke for 1 hour then you add more chips so you are getting a 50% smoke time, that would be adequate....

As an example, my buddy was from Alaska... He lived with a tribe that smoked fish for a week or so in their smoke house..  Smoke was alternated 1 day smoke, 1 day no smoke.... 

Smoke house design and smoke generation are kind of "the eyes of the beholder" type thing.... no 2 were alike until mass production...  Even the mass produced units are highly modified until the user is happy with the results....

Believe me when I say, "I am trying to help answer your questions, it just doesn't sound like it".. 

Let me know if I can be of more help.....  Dave


----------



## daveomak

Bookem said:


> I tried the soldering iron in the bottom of a soup can as described earlier in this thread, and just got way too much smoke.  I was trying to cold smoke BBB, and it smells like an ash tray.  It didn't taste as bad as it smelled, but the smoke was really heavy.  I only got about 20-30 minutes of smoke out of a full can of chips, and it was thick and white.  I used the same cheap pen type soldering iron.  I left it on the whole time, maybe I should have plugged and unplugged it every once in a while.  Probably would have spent a lot of time baby sitting it if I did it that way.
> 
> I'll be ordering an AMNPS for my next try at cold smoking.


Bookem, morning....  Sounds like the tin had too much air supply..... The tin needs only a small hole to let the smoke out.... and a small air supply hole.. where the iron is inserted is adequate... 

The AMNPS is a very good choice...   Good luck....   Dave


----------



## ald73008

> Believe me when I say, "I am trying to help answer your questions, it just doesn't sound like it"..
> 
> Let me know if I can be of more help.....  Dave


Your input is very helpful. All info that I get I use to reduce my trial and error is awesome. I have no problem learning from other's successes and mistakes. Thank you!


----------



## monoxide

I did the soldering iron method I used the first can I made and I made it wrong it only smoked for like 45 mins. I let the cheese rest and it has a hint of smoke flavor. I am going to redo it and try again. In the can does it have to be chips or can it be pellets also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak

monoxide, evening... I have used chips like lil chief but I'm sure dust and pellets will work also.... I'm going out on a limb here guessing the 45 min smoke was due to too much air supply... I can't be sure... just a guess... close up the can with foil and have a small hole for the iron and a small hole hear the top for smoke and see what happens... You can do the test without meat if you want.... just put it in the smoker, grill or cardboard box that you would normally use to check the performance.... you can even fine tune the system doing that....

Let us know of your success or not so success so others can learn....  Pics would be good too...

Always glad to help out... just paying it forward so to speak....  Dave
 


monoxide said:


> I did the soldering iron method I used the first can I made and I made it wrong it only smoked for like 45 mins. I let the cheese rest and it has a hint of smoke flavor. I am going to redo it and try again. In the can does it have to be chips or can it be pellets also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubadoo97

pellets work well but burn faster than chips in my experience.


----------



## sprky

Dang wish I had seen this earlier. I have been using a couple lit briquettes or a hand full of lit lump, and chips too cold smoke. (very time consuming) The can would be much easier. However I ordered the AMNSP on Sunday so that will be even easier.


----------



## daveomak

Sprky, evening.... Todd does make life easier doesn't he..... the man is a genius......  Dave

 


sprky said:


> Dang wish I had seen this earlier. I have been using a couple lit briquettes or a hand full of lit lump, and chips too cold smoke. (very time consuming) The can would be much easier. However I ordered the AMNSP on Sunday so that will be even easier.


----------



## viper1

mballi3011 said:


> Now that method of cold smoking is kinda out of style to say. Now days there are many products on sale around here and other places too. Try the a-maze-n smoking product on TJohnson signature and you will see wome of the newest.


Cold smoking is out of style? Where you been hiding? Cold smoking is still going strong and hard. We cold smoke bacon, cheese and lot of sausages and other things. Also easier then ever. Personally I use My Bradley for cold smoking. Others use the wood tray am-zin smoker or the smoke daddy and lots of others. When needed cold smoke is the only way to do it.


----------



## ronrude

I love cold smoking.  I got the AMNPS a couple of weeks ago and have used it a bunch already.  I also just read in a Charcuterie book that pastrami was traditionally cold smoked and then hot smoked.  Cold smoking is still going strong.  I ended up purchasing the AMNPS because there are no wires, pumps or anything else to break down.  I believe that in the long run it is going to be cheapest.  Indestructible.

I also have a great deal of respect for Todd showing a link on the soldering iron cold smoker and not pushing his product.  That shows his integrity in my book.


----------



## monoxide

I want to order a amnps when I have the extra money for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafiqrana019

Now that method of snappy smoking is kinda out of call to say. Now days there are numerous products on merchandising around here and other places too. Try the a-maze-n breathing quantity on TJohnson line and you give see wome of the newest.I instrument scrap that aim and use a least bond.

This solder-iron idea opens up a full new man to vaporisation hard foods.


----------



## xjcamaro

^


----------



## gasbag

I've known for a short while about cold smoking with soldering irons.

I recently went to a hardware store to choose a soldering iron for cold smoking.  For goodness sake?!?  There were so many to choose from.  Different sizes, wattages, etc.  I expected the heating element part of the soldering iron to be quite long, but it's only a few centrimetres long, at the most.  Is this going to be big enough to smoke a can full of sawdust/chips?  Also, one of the staff at the hardware store said some of the soldering irons have their tips "already tipped" (prepared or primed in some way), where as some of them don't.  This has got to make some difference, in terms of food safety.  I also read online that you should only ever use a brand new, unused soldering iron that has not been used for actual soldering.

Before I poison myself with some weird chemical smoke, can someone give me some advice with soldering irons please?  Types?  More/Less wattage is best?  Specific brand(s)/model(s) perhaps?  Any sort of metal cans (for the sawdust) that you should not use?  But the main issue is getting (or avoiding) an "already tipped" soldering iron, as well as wattage.

If you post a reply in the Forums, that would be great....but please....PM me as well.  Thanks all.


----------



## daveomak

Gasbag, morning...   As far as the wattage goes, all soldering iron get to about 900 deg F in order to melt the solder..  The wattage is important when trying to heat a larger mass... A 30-40 watt iron if fine......  Do not get a "pre-tinned" tip...  plain tip is healthier...   If the sawdust/chips/pellets are dry, the iron will ignite them and they should smolder on their own... Everything being right, the iron can be turned off after the first 20 min or so and the smoke should continue....  Dry wood is important... I dry mine in pie tins in the smoker while preheating...  usually for an hour or more and then store them in air tight tins for later use.... controlling the air supply to a tin of chips can be important to keep them from bursting into flame..... unplugging the iron will (should) put out the fire...  reduced air intake and exhaust will control a good smoke....   Dave


----------



## harleysmoker

I bought my 40 watt soldering iron from Radioshack, not sure if the tip was pre tinned or not, doesn't look like it,,,,,,anyway I unscrewed the tip and used it in the can without the tip. I also plugged it in on the work bench for quite awhile to burn anything off of it before I used it.


----------

